# Confirmation: EOS RP charging (What I successfully tested so far)



## mangobutter (Dec 19, 2019)

Some of you may know what works, but just wanted to add my contribution. 

Confirmed to work with my EOS RP and Fujifilm XT3 for charging:

Anker PD 10000 portable charger
iPhone 11 Pro Charger

Anker in action



I don't have a pic of the iPhone charger but trust me it lights up green like the pic above.


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 19, 2019)

Providing your charger or battery box has has USB-C PD charging, it will charge an R or RP.
However, the rate the cameras charge is only 5v at under 2amps or 10 watts which is what most phones charge with normal charging.
PD charging does allow for much faster charging (60 watts is common), so I don't understand why the charging on the R and RP is so slow.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 20, 2019)

I have the Canon charger that came with my Grip, and a Anker PD single port charger. I can't tell any difference in the charging. It is slow, charging generates heat which is not good for a camera.


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 21, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> Providing your charger or battery box has has USB-C PD charging, it will charge an R or RP.
> However, the rate the cameras charge is only 5v at under 2amps or 10 watts which is what most phones charge with normal charging.
> PD charging does allow for much faster charging (60 watts is common), so I don't understand why the charging on the R and RP is so slow.



I suspect heat is the issue, Canon seems to be very adverse to heating up cameras as much as the competition does. And related to that, batteries don't get destroyed as fast when being charged slowly.


----------



## mangobutter (Dec 27, 2019)

I suspect no matter what, the camera is smart enough to not let itself be charged at any rate which is adverse to its functionality or well being. My RP seems to charge reasonably quick when plugged into the iPhone charger. Then I have the other battery charging in its Canon charger.


----------



## cycomachead (Jan 2, 2020)

Has anyone found non-Canon LP-E6N compatible batteries for in camera charging? All of mine show to the camera as "LP-E6" and as such won't charge.

Just to confirm as well: MacBook Pro USB-C chargers work well, and I have an Anker 5 port USB / USB-C combo charger. The USB-C port works well, but naturally USB-A to USB-C cables do not work. (No PD support.)

I was always skeptical of in-camera charging, but since it's USB-C, I think this will make a good night time 2nd/backup charger when traveling, since I'll always have a USB-C brick with me,


----------



## tron (Feb 18, 2020)

Not RP but R: I have used 4Smarts 20000mah (the one capable of providing 65W for type-c and 18W for USB-A connections = total 83W successfully) Also a PD capable type-c 4smart car adaptor worked fine. The big battery back was about 750gr so rather heavy for my bag so I got a "no-name" 10000mAh (I wanted it for the next day) AWEI with PD which also worked fine! (The funny thing is that It turned out to have no need to use it, I also had some spares LP6N batteries, so rather overkill but it was a 20euro overkill situation so no big deal).


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 25, 2020)

Not a big fan of charging in Camera so I use https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B072BBWHRK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 with my Anker PD 1000 and have had good results. The batteries that came with the charging platform seem to work fine but again I am not a fan of 3rd party batteries and never leave them in the Camera or use them other than in an emergency. Note I have never had a bad experience with 3rd party batteries just a personal quirk, funny I use a bunch of different brands of Sony F type batteries and never think about it at all 

My goal is simply to be able to charge all my batteries with a USB power bank and this fits the bill.


----------



## tron (Feb 25, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Not a big fan of charging in Camera so I use https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B072BBWHRK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 with my Anker PD 1000 and have had good results. The batteries that came with the charging platform seem to work fine but again I am not a fan of 3rd party batteries and never leave them in the Camera or use them other than in an emergency. Note I have never had a bad experience with 3rd party batteries just a personal quirk, funny I use a bunch of different brands of Sony F type batteries and never think about it at all
> 
> My goal is simply to be able to charge all my batteries with a USB power bank and this fits the bill.


Coincidentally I have bought it recently but I haven't fully tested it apart from the fact that both slots work. It is a slow charger but slim at the same time so I bought it for travelling without a car as a second charger in place for my bigger double one (second charger) that uses mains and car battery.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 25, 2020)

tron said:


> Coincidentally I have bought it recently but I haven't fully tested it apart from the fact that both positions work. It is a slow charger but slim at the same time so I bought it for travelling without a car as a second charger in place for my bigger double one (second charger) that uses mains and car battery.


Yeah it is bit slow but my goal was for Camping and extended times where I am just using Solar panels to charge my power packs. Works well enough to keep me powered


----------

